# Thinned Tanaka



## turbochef422 (Mar 7, 2018)

Did a little tune up on my Itonwood Tanaka. Wasnt a quick project but Im happy with the results


----------



## Anton (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice 

That Konosuke looks like it has and can destroy whole vegetables clans in one seating


----------



## YG420 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lookin good! What was your progression? I had to thin mine as well


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 7, 2018)

Shapton glass 220, Gesshin 320, king 800, Green Brick, Glass 5000, Kitayama


----------



## YG420 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cool, looks good! Ive been wanting to re etch mine when I find the time, but if my finish looked like yours id keep it like that


----------

